# RGS Gun Dog of the Year Trial 11/23/13



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Tails a Waggin Shooting Preserve will host the 2013 RGS State of Michigan Gun Dog of the Year Trial. November 23rd, 2013

Please mail your check and entry ASAP if you have lost your invitation please email me for a copy. Deadline for Entry is November 15th 2013.

email me at [email protected] 


Please spread the word. At this time, if you were an Honorable Mention, assume you are in. 

Thanks Fritz


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Entries coming in, deadline Nov 15

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll be there. I may even run the dog.


----------



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

Is the event open for spectators to watch or is it invitation event for dogs and handlers only?


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Competitors and dogs are invited for placing in their regional trials, spectators are more than welcome!

At Tails a Waggin, you can see most of the field from the gallery or viewing area.


----------



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

What time do things get started?


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

0800 proposed start time - subject to change based on entries and weather.

i downloaded the invite and entry form, but don't see the address to which it is to be mailed. anybody?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

As the rules read, my girl is out of it due to disqualifying herself (6 times) after her SE Michigan win this Spring.
Good luck to all, and enjoy!
--Almost forgot: GO POINTERS!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

see attachment.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

24 Entries so far, expecting an additional 6-10 dogs based on communications. 


Judges:

Bob Bricker 
Fritz Heller - Pointing Division

Bob Bricker 
David Lloyd - Flushing Division 

Field Marshal - Sandy Misaras 

Bird Planter - David Lloyd Pointers
TBD - Flushers

50/50 Raffle at Lunch


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Steelheadfred said:


> 24 Entries so far, expecting an additional 6-10 dogs based on communications.
> 
> 
> Judges:
> ...


Looks like your going to have a good entry. I might come out to hang out at watch some dogs who retrieve work 

Fritz.. I think your Footnote thing should say "Season ON The Decline? or no?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Today is the deadline, I'll keep it open through Monday's Mail delivery. 

At this time we have 28 dogs entered, 10 Flushing Dogs and 18 Pointing dogs.


I expect 2-4 more entries today. 

If you are not in brace 1 or 2, please make sure you show up at least 1.25 hours prior to your brace, we will need to move right along. 

HEN Pheasants, no shot sizes bigger than 6's and no pay loads heavier than 1 1/8oz.


email me with questions

[email protected]


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Draw will be Tuesday. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Please see Notes at the bottom:


See attached Draw. 













NOTES:



Unless you are Brace 1 or 2 Please make sure you are at least 1 hour 15 minutes early. This Trial could get ahead of schedule and we will not substitute Braces.
Please the minute you get to the course check in with Sandy Misaras the Field Marshal.
Please Note: You and your dog get two contacts, you've paid for two birds and two contacts is what you will receive. Judge's have the right to change this based on circumstances.
Interference with a brace mate could result in being asked to pick up your dog. Please be respectful of your brace mate.
Dogs must be on a leash at all times, if you air out your dog in the front portion, please keep it on a long check cord.
Lunch is paid for by the handler, if you have another guest with you that eats lunch please pay the Field Marshal.
Please do your best to make a day of it, at the end of the day we would appreciate some photos.
All Judges and Field Marshall Decisions are final.


My advice for those competing, relax, have fun, if you are nervous and have the gitters so will your dog. Go about your business like you hunt or a normal training day, walk the same pace, keep your handling in a similar tone. 



Best of Luck to Everyone.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

That flushing division will be tough


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Please note Mr. Nelson is a 50/50 chance on Saturday to run his springer.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

What's with the bye in brace 6? Does that mean Ruger runs solo, or will he be braced with a non-contender? If it's the latter, I'd like to see a nice pointing lab for the competition.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> That flushing division will be tough


Yeah, I've got 10th place locked up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> What's with the bye in brace 6? Does that mean Ruger runs solo, or will he be braced with a non-contender? If it's the latter, I'd like to see a nice pointing lab for the competition.


Ruger is running against a chocolate lab


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Daveldman said:


> Yeah, I've got 10th place locked up.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have 11th place


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Nick Moe Ben will run as bye dog, if Mr. Nelson can't make it, Mike Cuneo and Cisco or my Bella will run as bye dog.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Fritz- if we are down a flusher, pull Corbin to even it out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

Good luck to all (except maybe the birds), I wanted to walk a brace or two to learn a few things, but life (and the dmn doe that HAD to get across the road before my Subaru) mean I'll have to wait till next time.
Of course Mitzi and I will be rooting for a GSP.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

jeffya said:


> Good luck to all (except maybe the birds), I wanted to walk a brace or two to learn a few things, but life (and the dmn doe that HAD to get across the road before my Subaru) mean I'll have to wait till next time.
> Of course Mitzi and I will be rooting for a GSP.


Jeff you can ride with me just have to get a hold of me before I leave tomorrow morning


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

good luck and fun to all, I had planned on being there to help, but I dont think any one would like the blowing and coughing going on right now , just missed 3and a half days of work. I will enjoy the pictures and stories to be told, some true some lets say streched abit:lol:


----------



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

Nick, sent you an email


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

> Details for Saturday, November 23
> Blustery with snow showers. Cold. *High 24F. Winds NW at 20 to 30 mph.* Snow accumulations less than one inch.
> Evening: Scattered flurries and snow showers. Low 16F. Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 30%


Awesome!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

jimmyjette14 said:


> good luck and fun to all, I had planned on being there to help, but I dont think any one would like the blowing and coughing going on right now , just missed 3and a half days of work. I will enjoy the pictures and stories to be told, some true some lets say streched abit:lol:


Jeff I do not receive an email from you I'm leaving in 20 minutes


----------



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

Saw some impressive dog work today in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Well another "Big Dance" has drawn to a close. The weather was about the worst in the history of the RGS Gun Dog of the year. Bone chilling cold and blizzard -like conditions were in all the braces. Nobody, no brace, got a break from the weather. Scenting conditions were rough, so it put the dogs to the test.

Pointing Division
Gun Dog of the Year - Michele MacMasters and Cruise
Second place - Sandra Misaras and Schatzie
Third Place - Jerry Fagerman and Remy - Britt
Fourth place - Hugh MacMaster and Rim

Flushing 

Nick Moe with Kenny
John Tisch with Axel
Mr. Hindes with Senzi
D. Veldman with Corbin. "Special"

Thanks to Chuck Connell for the two heated buildings that kept us thawed out, great birds.

Judges 
Fritz Heller
Bob Bricker
Dave Lloyd

Bird planter
Dave Lloyd "Iceman" 

Its always good to get together and talk about dogs, grouse hunting, and some good natured ribbing among friends.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

The winners deserve a real shout out in those conditions. 
WHAT a challenging GDOY! :woohoo1::woohoo1:

Sandy, thanks for posting the results. Thumbs up to EVERYONE for qualifying for the GDOY in the first place ... they were all winners. 

Always good people, nice dogs and fun times at the events. 

Thanksgiving Blessings to all!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

CONGRATULATIONS to the winners and to all the entrants/handlers.

It was wonderful to see the MacMaster's (both) get a piece of the pie 

NB


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Congratulations to everybody!

Way to go Nick and Kenny.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

CONGRADULATIONS to the winners! Well done!


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

Congrats to the winners and everybody that braved those conditions. What is it now five years in a row a setters won top spot.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! Tough conditions and strong competition makes those top spots well deserved. Dave looks like "special" did a little better than 10th. Congrats


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats to the winners. Always a great event! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

congrats, well done ,the cream rises to the top:coolgleam\

mean while I am still coughing and using tissue:help:

but this is about the winners and placers, again congrats to all


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats to all the placers! 

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving.


----------

